# UMOC 445TF working or not ?



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

The manual says min voltage is 160V:
http://www.wolftronix.com/umoc/UMOC-Service-Manual.pdf

And you need both high voltage and +12V connected...

Here is an internal pic, which connector do you need the pinout for?


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

Ah great !
It is the one upper/top right, 10 pin Molex with the red wire on pin 1.

For testing/serial output, does it still need the 160V pack voltage ?
I have a 160VDC Constant Voltage power supply, thats should work also ?


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

All internal power supplies are generated from the high voltage.
The +12V is just used to power the fans and an optocoupler that tells the controller to power up.

So yes it needs high voltage to do anything, even the just the serial connection.

Ignition/fan power:
Pin 1 is +12V (red wire in pic).
Pin 2 is GND (black wire in pic).

Cooling Fan:
Pin 7 is +12V (orange wire in pic).
Pin 3 is GND (black wire in pic).

Regen Brake Relay Normally Open Contacts:
Pin 8 is [typically +12V] (gray wire in pic).
Pin 9 is [typically GND] (brown wire in Pic).

Aux Relay [typically Reverse] Normally Open Contacts:
Pin 10 is [typically +12V] (blue wire in pic).
Pin 5 is [typically GND] (violet wire in pic).


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, it works 

Dialog screen comes up and show status.










Relay clicks on enabling the on/off switch between pin 1 and 14.
I can readout all variables and reboot etc works.


Firmware version v1.6B12 is installed.

Next step is to hookup the motor, throttle and see if we can spin it.


----------

